# June 13th - 14th 08 Beer Festival Pewsey



## G2EWS

Hi Folks,

Was at our favourite eating hole last night for Claire's Birthday. Discovered they are doing a beer festival on 13th - 14th June 08 and I have booked us in for both the Friday and Saturday night.

This is a country pub that also has a camp site. They have 5 electric hook ups at £10 and an undisclosed amount of none electric for £8.

http://www.thewoodbridgeinn.co.uk/

No idea what the beer festival will be like, leaflet shows a weekend of live music with real ale and cider.

Food is superb and landlord is a very nice guy.

So if you fancy coming along give them a call, book in and mention Chris and Claire Grew so he will know it is our forum.

Once booked with the landlord add name to the list so we all know who is coming.

Regards

Chris

BOOKED
G2EWS Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg
ARTONA Stew, Shona and Jessica


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris,

Are you going to list it in the meets diary? or would you like me to do it for you?


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Would be good if you sorted it as I have no idea how to do it!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974

Sounds great  may well be up for it..

Chris, what is a 'none electric' hook up?

John


----------



## kijana

Hi Chris

Excellent! We come back to UK around June to get our MOT, so this would be perfect for us. I'm already craving a few real ales after months in the cultural beer desert of France & Spain 8O 

So we've booked the 3rd electric pitch for both nights. 

Looking forward to meeting you (& seeing Stew & Shona again!)

Bruce & Marion

p.s. Can you make sure it's sunny this time, please. Last time we were in UK - last June - it rained on us nearly all the 3 weeks we were there!!


----------



## kijana

John - quick - go for it!

Then we can bore the pants off everybody talking about VFR's!!

Bruce


----------



## johng1974

hmm 

tempted... would be my first ever meet....


----------



## kijana

Well, you couldn't ask for a better ambience to lose your meets cherry: real ale fest; RV's; fulltimers; music; bikers - what's not to like?

Hope to see you there.

Bruce


----------



## G2EWS

johng1974 said:


> Sounds great  may well be up for it..
> 
> Chris, what is a 'none electric' hook up?
> 
> John


Hi John,

Me being daft!

What I really mean is no electric pitch!!

Thanks for pointing out my deliberate error!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

All listed now Chris do you have a post code for the pub at all I can't seem to find one anywhere.

Kijana Bruce & Marion you can put your names on the list now  



Jacquie


----------



## kijana

Hi Jacquie

Postcode is SN9 6JZ

But I can't add our name to the list owing to my terminal stupidity  

(I've pm'd you)

Bruce


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Many thanks for sorting that out.

Managed to put my name down as well!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Ta Bruce all added on now :lol: 

Chris add yourself on if your going :lol: just so you know where you are surposed to be :roll: :lol: 
Edit Oh you managed it then clever devil lol


We might come depends on where we are in June can you find out how many they can take Chris


Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie

I might be interested, but don't even know what I'm doing next month, let alone June. I haven't been able to open the pub web site to tempt me, all I get is a blank page. There are odd days when I have this problem with some sites, it must be a T-Mobile problem, and will probably be fine another day.


----------



## johng1974

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

booked !


:twisted:


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Will have to check with mission control...I fancy this one what with bikers as well, can we talk about Blackbirds as well as VFRs


Keith --. ...-- --.. --- .


----------



## johng1974

now Keith dont push it ...




John


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Just spoke with Paul the landlord and he says about 10 maximum so you got it right first time!

I have also confirmed that there will be approximately 18 beers! Thank goodness we will be arriving Friday and leaving Sunday!

Two live groups, one for Friday and one for Saturday. All in the marquee. I understand that like a lot of these events you pay to go in the marquee and get tokens to the same value for beer!

Friday will be a Blues Bros type band and something similar on Saturday.

Should be fun!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 109393

..

may well consider this 8) ... iffin yer also talkin bikes i'll bring the blackbird with me  

regards
ajs


----------



## HarleyDave

Pewsey is just up the road from me (a bit) so we may take the Harley and see you all there.

No MH yet - so would be camping...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kijana

Well I'm a biker with a m/h but no bike! So come along anyway Dave, to even out the average. . . :? 

Bruce


----------



## sallytrafic

We're in 

Forgot to ask landlord is it grass or tarmac?


----------



## HarleyDave

We're in 

Will bring bike *and* MH - Yippee!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

*Were In*

Just booked up. Looking forward to it. Landlord not sure how many more he can fit on - Looks like we all have big vans except for Frank!

Sonja


----------



## G2EWS

Strange that I heard Frank had a small one as well!

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

That's it folks!

Just booked max123 - Helen in and he is now fully booked!

It is a grass site. Will pop over and take a couple of piccies so you know what you are getting.

Some of the pitches are on a bit of slope which is why he is nervous of putting anyone else on.

If anyone else wants to come to the beer festival, let me know and I will have a look for nearby sites, then you just have to travel over or we can arrange to pick you up. I can take the Disco with 7 seats. But getting back will be a different matter. Sure we can find a bit of grass for you to sleep on!

Regards

Chris


----------



## lindyloot

Have just booked the last place, landlord has squeezed us in. I cannot find the link to add our names anyone help thanks Rich and Lin


----------



## chapter

its all grass and slope you go to the rear of the pub in to a small carpark and in to the field there are 5 ehu points along the hedge near the road i asked to pre-book one so it may be a case of share one between two 
they also have a good menu we had a nice sunday lunch 
we will be arriving around 8pm on the friday


----------



## G2EWS

Just had my instructions! Claire is in Caerphilly with Sis in Law and when she gets back tomorrow we are off to the Woodbridge for Sunday Dinner.

Oh it is our anniversary as well! Best get a card! Already gave her the credit card and said buy what you want in Cardiff, so should be OK on the present front!

Will take some piccies at dinner and post tomorrow pm.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Just come back from a great Sunday Dinner at the Woodbridge.

I have spoken to Paul and he is over the moon that we will sort the electric out ourselves.

Basically the first five of us have booked for electric and I explained that we will share the connection with others.

So when you arrive if you want electric, tell Paul and you can pay for it. Then we will sort out extension leads amongst ourselves. Bring a lead if you have one, otherwise I will bring a few and some adaptors. 

I will be there fairly early on Friday and will PM everyone with my mobile. If you get lost or have problems give me a call.

Photos of the site to follow. Just downloading from the camera.

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Photos from outside.
































































You can see the electric points at the mostly flat area. Then on the last picture you can see at the bottom of the slope the other area.

Don't think we will have any problem putting electric with extension leads wherever we want.

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974

:evil: 8O :?  :evil: 8O 8O 8O      


I dont think there is a hope I can get my jalopy running in time, now....


I could come, with tent and bike ..

If I remember correctly I was one of the first five to book for this.

Will say for definate before next week begins.. gutted really

John


----------



## chapter

hi john best of luck with the van hope to see you there
chapter


----------



## johng1974

thanks Chapter

John


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

I have just pm'd everyone on the list with my mobile number. If I have missed someone let me know.

I will be on site around lunchtime all being well.

If you have any problems either finding the place or will be arriving late just let me know.

You cannot miss me in the Winnebago (see avatar) and if all goes to plan I will be in the field on the left as you go in.

Getting excited now, my taste buds are preparing for the feast!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974

all, just to confirm, I wont need the pitch at this event.

So if anyone wants to take my place, give the landlord a call maybe and let him know I wont be there.. I was in one of the first five hardstanding pitches I believe..

John

ps. if you see a little old motorbike and a tiny damp little tent over in the corner of the field, I think the resident likes red wine as well as ale...

 :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

Hi,

Just checking off the list of folks coming:

G2EWS
Lindyloot
Sallytraffic
Max123
Chapter

All confirmed


Red Sonja
Harleydave
Kijana

Take it you guys and gals will be turning up? If not let me know and I can let the landlord know.

Regards

Chris


----------



## lindyloot

Just returned home , would like to say a big thankyou to Chris and Claire for organizing such a great weekend and for making us feel welcome on our first meet. It was really great to be able to put faces to names and meet with such a great bunch of folks. Look forward to meeting you all again. As I type this Rich is flat out a sleep in the recliner and feeling a bit better than earlier. 
Regards Lin


----------



## sallytrafic

For the record the following Beers were available (It was the first year so he kept it mainstream)

London Pride
Hooky Gold
Tribute
Vale Ale
6X
Landlord
Pedigree
Ramsbury Gold
Tanglefoot
Fortyniner
Danish Dynamite
Summer Lightning
Bishop's Tipple
Horizon
Sneck Lifter
Pale Rider
Old Peculier
Riggwelter

plus two ciders










Link to 'thanks' thread>click<


----------

